

Best Free NYC Subway Commuter App - madnan
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/quick-stop-nyc/id639340128?mt=8

======
madnan
I love this app because it's simple and lets me just get train arrivals for my
favorite stops. I don't have to tell it where I'm going or anything. I've used
the NYC subway system my whole life I don't need a routing app and I find them
annoying.

